# Stand for Kapex



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

gotta go play with the kids, but Redwood Ive played with the Festool UG stand. it is actually quite a bit more compact than most rolling stands. it feels very stable and the surprising part for me was (with a kapex) it was easy to lift the whole thing. The other advantage was that you just 1/4 turn a few knobs and the saw pops off. its fast enough that if you wanted to pop it off for storage its not a bother!

Maybe the UG with the fastcap wings?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm sticking to the method I have now with the track rac! It's been bullet proof for me for the last 5-6 years! And I've been through a lot of stands! I'm chking out a saw helper on Craigslist by me if the guy will seperate it ill try it for 100-150 if not I'm gonna make a stand for saw horses out of plywood and use it for long term set up jobs


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

$100-150..._damn_, if you can get it for that (or even double that), JUMP all over it.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

J F said:


> $100-150...damn, if you can get it for that (or even double that), JUMP all over it.


Well he's asking $350 with a Bosch miter saw , so I'm figuring without haggling $100-150 is pretty fair


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

$350 _for the stand_ is fair...don't haggle too much. :laughing:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

J F said:


> $350 for the stand is fair...don't haggle too much. :laughing:


Maybe I'll buy everything and try to resell the Bosch for $300 haha after all its crazy out there in Craigslist world!

I bought a old paslode framer parts gun for $25 ended up being nothing wrong with it except for old gas and non charged battery! 
Then bought a almost brand new paslode 18g cordless for $100 (also out dated gas cartridge)
Sold the paslode framer at my garage sale for $125
Now enjoying my free cordless 18g with all smiles


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah sawhelpers are like gold. There's only so many and they seem to cost more than before.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It looks like they're back at it http://sawhelper.com/ 

Nevermind Five, offer him $5. :laughing:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I looked into the sawhelper. But from everything I could tell, they don't exist anylonger. I wonder why their website is still up. It hasn't been updated in probably 5 years.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

Unless they started up in the last few months they are still out of business. I tried about a year ago and the emails just bounce back. 

It's funny to look at something like the Bosch g.rise or that new V2 fastcap that redwood linked compared to a sawhelper. I think people see the s.helper and think "saw, stand, and two separate wings! That's 2 or 3 trips! The rolling fastcap is all one unit- only one trip!"

But the s.helper is a few pieces that are light, easy up stairs or down the side of a house and they take up almost zero space in that the store flat. The big rollers are great when literally rolling on a driveway. But soo heavy and huge when loading in and out of vehicles, in tight areas and up stairs. When you store or transport them they can take up most of a pickup bed.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

saw helper is dead. I have 2-set I picked up from cl. Love them, but wish they were wider at least for the first. 2-3feet from saw. I did modify my mini dewalt miter stand use it's existing extensions and add on sawhelper when I have room or long trim. Al at multiblades.com has attachments and you can add the saw helper wings or make your own. I'm thinking of getting a set and my metal fabricator order me some aluminum. it's dreamie that you guys have the space to be able roll your miters and table saw around.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I run the kapex MFT and bought 2 crown extensions and to the crown extensions I added a 1x8x7' with a brace back down to the leg on the MFT.

Chris Klee - I'll have the saw set up today so I'll get some pics for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I found the dewalt material supports maxed out too low after mounting my makita on 3/4 ply and the brackets. Screwed some wood blocks to the supports for extra height. Going to make some 3/4 ply wings.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> saw helper is dead. I have 2-set I picked up from cl. Love them, but wish they were wider at least for the first. 2-3feet from saw.


My bad, thinking the website looked new. I wonder why they keep the site up? Just in case? (yeah, both phone #'s are dead, Five, you better up your bid :laughing

As far as wanting a wider base, I've got the doo-dads that attach to the front of the wings (wherever you drill the holes), to support wider stock. The supports also have moveable/removable crown stops fro cutting crown in place.

Sorry, no pics of them, though.

They're kind of a pita to put on/remove (nuts & bolts), so I don't use them, as the widest stuff I'm usually cutting is a 1x8 or 1x10 and the wings are great for those.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

JF: are you talking about a sawhelper? Can't picture what extensions you mean.

RemodelGA: post your pics don't just send them to Chris


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Yes, I've got the sawhelper. The "doodads" are just 1" square tubes that stick out from the 9' (or 5') extension wings, perpendicular to the wings, for supporting wider stock.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's my kapex stand with extensions. They are the crown stops that I added some pieces of 1x oak to. Then I added hinges to a 1x4 back down to the leg support on the table. Not beautiful, but quick to set up and light to carry.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

looks good. add a tape and stops and your burning wood at production speed. :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)




----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

duburban said:


> I found the dewalt material supports maxed out too low after mounting my makita on 3/4 ply and the brackets. Screwed some wood blocks to the supports for extra height. Going to make some 3/4 ply wings.


I did the same thing except I used 1/2" cdx base plates between my makita and the dewalt brackets. I also used 3/4" maple blocks and screwed them to the material supports both ends (countersunk self taping metal screws).


----------

